# Are good 26.0 handlebars extinct?



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Time to replace the bars on my bikes.
Can't find any good ergo 44c-c bars with a 26.0 clamp.( can find some heavy low end stuff)
Anyone know of a stash?
Or is it time to give up the Syntace 99 stems and go 31.8?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*not quite*



the mayor said:


> Time to replace the bars on my bikes.
> Can't find any good ergo 44c-c bars with a 26.0 clamp.( can find some heavy low end stuff)
> Anyone know of a stash?
> Or is it time to give up the Syntace 99 stems and go 31.8?


not quite extinct but definitively on the endangered species list. Deda still makes them. A search of Deda handlebar 26.0 turned up some options


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Second that, Deda 215


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

As others said, they're getting scarce. In fact, decent aluminum bars are getting harder to find as the market forces drive to carbon. Those still making aluminum bars are moving to the 31.8mm stem diameter, so they can fit what's now becoming a default standard.

BTW- I still have a small number of Oval Concepts 26mm aluminum bars and stems if anyone needs.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

FBinNY said:


> As others said, they're getting scarce. In fact, decent aluminum bars are getting harder to find as the market forces drive to carbon. Those still making aluminum bars are moving to the 31.8mm stem diameter, so they can fit what's now becoming a default standard.
> 
> BTW- I still have a small number of Oval Concepts 26mm aluminum bars and stems if anyone needs.


I agree with everything except the part about the market moving to carbon bars. They will always be there but a good set of alloy bars are equal in every way but price. With only a very very slight weight penalty.

Check Ritchey. The WCS line of alloy bars are supurb.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a fan of Ritchey bars....but they are all 31.8 now according to an email from them.
Might be time to Ebay my Syntace stems and move up to 31.8


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Here you go

Universal Cycles -- Handlebars & Upgrades > Road Handlebars > All 26.0 Bars


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

oldandtired said:


> Here you go
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Handlebars & Upgrades > Road Handlebars > All 26.0 Bars


Been there...
Unless I want hipster dufus fixie bars....all the good stuff is gone.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Try these guys
Deda 215 Handlebar, 26.0mm
All they had when i bought last summer were shallow drop.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

steelbikerider said:


> Try these guys
> Deda 215 Handlebar, 26.0mm
> All they had when i bought last summer were shallow drop.


Says they are the round bend....I want ergo....but I'll give them a call. Thanks


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

the mayor said:


> Time to replace the bars on my bikes.
> Can't find any good ergo 44c-c bars with a 26.0 clamp.( can find some heavy low end stuff)
> Anyone know of a stash?
> Or is it time to give up the Syntace 99 stems and go 31.8?


I've got Ritchey ergo bars 26.0 on my bikes. 

Really sad to hear these are no longer available.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

You can still find some new Ritchey 26.0 bars on eBay. 

I think Salsa still makes 26.0 bars and they seem to be decent quality. I have the Bell Lap on my CX bike; the ergo shape/angle is very similar to the Ritcheys.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got some used Ritchey ergo bars 26.0 and 44 cm wide, both black and silver. Send me a PM if interested


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks for the offers for used bars.....but that's what I'm getting rid of.
I change out my bars...whether they are carbon or alloy....every few years.
I'll be putting 6 used bars up on Ebay soon ...or maybe I'll put them in the classifieds here.
Ridden by an old man....never crashed


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

Why change out handlebars??


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

mcjerry said:


> Why change out handlebars??


They can break.
Even if never crashed.
I have broken a few in crashes...both carbon and alloy.
BUT...I have had 2 alloys fail that were never crashed. 1 about 1/2 inch from the stem and 1 about 1/2 inch below the brake lever ( which was caused by salt build up under the tape)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

To the OP: Could be worse. You could, like me, want 26.0 alloys in a medium- or deep-drop ROUND classic bend (i.e. not the 'variable radius' or 'egg-bend' that's suddenly the rage).

Try finding a lot of _those_ these days, especially with grooves. :eek6:
.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I do have a stash. Will check what I have in that size - they don't sell high when I list them on ebay, so these are not the highest priority things to sell, and as a result they are piling up.
As somebody mentions above, round bend is much more difficult to find.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

the mayor said:


> They can break.
> Even if never crashed.
> I have broken a few in crashes...both carbon and alloy.
> BUT...I have had 2 alloys fail that were never crashed. 1 about 1/2 inch from the stem and 1 about 1/2 inch below the brake lever ( which was caused by salt build up under the tape)


Wow, I've got over 30 years of cycling under my belt and have never had a handlebar actually break on me, even those that I've crashed on. My original 1982 Miyata Pro still has its original Dura Ace handlebar. I'd like to see someone try and replace that every few years! Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Take a look at the 'handlebar corrosion" thread. There's a pic there that looks like my bikes when I remove the tape.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, I just checked: in 44 c-c 26.0 with anatomic bend, I have a Ritchey Pro, an Easton EC90 carbon, and... a 3T Prima 199. I thought I had only cheap stuff, but these are all pretty nice bars. If interested, email pierre dot moreels at gmail

It's pretty simple why these are hard to find - this is a large size, few people use it. Most handlebars I come across are 42 c-c or 42 end-to-end.


----------



## biminyrd (Jul 21, 2012)

Tarwheel2 
Do you still have the bars.? I can't pm you.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

biminyrd said:


> Tarwheel2
> Do you still have the bars.? I can't pm you.


I still have a number of NOS 26mm road bars and stems, mainly from Oval Concepts. You can email me via the link on the Chain-L.com site.


----------



## biminyrd (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks, but i'm specifically looking for Ritchey bars.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

biminyrd said:


> thanks, but i'm specifically looking for Ritchey bars.


You're welcome, good luck. I too miss 26mm bars.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> To the OP: Could be worse. You could, like me, want 26.0 alloys in a medium- or deep-drop ROUND classic bend (i.e. not the 'variable radius' or 'egg-bend' that's suddenly the rage).
> 
> Try finding a lot of _those_ these days, especially with grooves. :eek6:
> .


Done: Grand Cru Course Handlebar


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

FBinNY said:


> I still have a number of NOS 26mm road bars and stems, mainly from Oval Concepts. You can email me via the link on the Chain-L.com site.


Do you have bars with a specs similar to the old 3tt criterium with the merckx bend ? I may be interested. I put back spinaci on my road bike but I had to mount them a bit too far from the stem because of the 31.8 diameter of the stem clamp. It makes it harder to operate the thumb campagnolo shifter from the drops.


----------



## marinoni62 (Dec 30, 2009)

what about a Cinelli VAI? 
There is one on PBK in the clearance section. it is 44cm, got a ergo bend and 26.0 and $20 CAD/USD.

Sorry no link as i don't have 10 post at this point.


----------

